# ISO Rack or stand idea for painting base board



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

One of the companies I sub for get us to paint all their base and trim ( non spray) up in their mezzanine. There isn't allot of room and all we have are 2x4's and stuff to line em up. Looking for ideas to build something that can paint multiple , stack and paint more .


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Get a fancy erectarack

Or you can use concrete blocks and 2 by 4's. I don't think I have a pic but I have used the holes in the blocks to support the 2bys. Stack the blocks on end with the holes facing each other and put a board between them supported by the lowest hole on the block. This puts your first run off the floor. Another board goes in the upper hole of the block for the second run. Stack another set of blocks on top of the first set and make two more runs, and so on.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a rack welded up years ago works perfect imagine scaffold uprights are 3/4 square stock and put 1/2 inch squard stock every 5 inces top to bottom. can uas for different lenghts by making assorted sizes cross braces. Hope it makes sense, terrible with thw computer but i could txt u a pic if intersted
steve


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I made myself some trim drying racks several years ago out of 2X4 and 4" deck screws.

Basically about every 2" drive a screw part way in on an angle. Line two up and you can load them up with lots and lots of trim. Longer trim pieces (16') you'll need to align 3 so the boards don't bend.

Used them tons of times. The GC I do alot of work for was incredibly impressed.


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sound like great ideas , pics would be great .


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Or pm me a little better description please


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Leeboy20 said:


> Sound like great ideas , pics would be great .


I'll try and get a pic of mine later today and put it up on here. Some will probably laugh, which is fine. I like making people laugh.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Get a fancy erectarack
> 
> Or you can use concrete blocks and 2 by 4's. I don't think I have a pic but I have used the holes in the blocks to support the 2bys. Stack the blocks on end with the holes facing each other and put a board between them supported by the lowest hole on the block. This puts your first run off the floor. Another board goes in the upper hole of the block for the second run. Stack another set of blocks on top of the first set and make two more runs, and so on.


Just so happened that we built a block rick today doing some rough pine siding on site. This is about 1500 square. Blocks and sticks are usually pretty easy to come by on a construction site.





























The minimum area needed for building this rick would be about 14 by 22 ft.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/spray-racks-base-shoe-molding-28811/

Thats what we use to spray trim and shoe. Works well for what it is.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

So, I told Leeboy20 that I'd get a pic of this and then completely forgot about it.

I present to you, the cheap man's erectarack. Actually, I'd never even heard of erectarack until I joined this forum. An old friend of mine had several sets of these and when I moved here I ended up needing them myself. If you have to, you can pull a few screws from each end and put blocking there in order to stack another set on top. If you are painting any trim longer than 10' you might need 3 of these (one on each end and one in the middle).

One thing you MUST be sure of is that you don't drive ANY screws even a smidge through the 2X4. You should also check this each time you use them just in case a screw got bumped in your truck/van. Set these things on a drop sheet and you're still going to scratch a floor if a screw peeks through.

These are really only good for trim and obviously useless for doors or spraying, but I've never sprayed anything in my entire life so why would I care?

They may look a little primitive, but a couple of 8' 2X4s(cut 'em in half) a big bag of 4" deck screws and you're good to go. They really hold a boatload of trim.


----------

